# Post Your Photo Effects!



## BrassMan

OK, scarlet & everyone. Here's a thread to post the photos you've "messed with" somehow. The only rule, if we must have a rule, is that it has to be a photo you've taken and not one you've found on the net.

To start things off, your basic thunderstorm:


----------



## telracs

Take a picture of seagulls lined up by the pier, change it to grey scale, then invert it and get...


----------



## BrassMan

What fun! Here are some day lilies brought over from another thread, where I had to apologize for their being fooled with. Here, they're kosher:


----------



## BrassMan

Before scarlet gets home to upload to Photobucket, I'll throw in a couple more, just pour encourager les autres: Bob Blue Eyes, may he rest in peace, daughter #2 at the harpsichord, and a winter sunrise.


----------



## PhillipA82

Just WOW 

Great effects


----------



## telracs

Al,

I don't need to go home to post stuff already on photobucket, so here's a progression of Machu Picchu madness....


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Thanks! The truth is numbers two and three, above, were pitifully simple--just ran them through a filter. OK, it took a bit of testing this filter and that one, and then tweaking it, before I liked it, but it was pure, basic messing around. The top one, of good ole Bob, was a little trickier and needed a different, non-simple program. Here's another one that took hours. It's a collage of two different pictures, taken within fifteen minutes of each other. The heron was flying around a garbage-strewn parking lot. That's why he was there--looking for snacks. The parking lot was at a lake, which I also shot. When I got home and downloaded the pictures, I noticed that the bird and the lake were taken at about the same angle to the sun. So I removed the heron from the parking lot and stuck him over the lake, pixel by pixel, almost. I love this picture, but it's a total lie. Never believe any picture you see on the internet!


----------



## VictoriaP

BrassMan said:


> Thanks! The truth is numbers two and three, above, were pitifully simple--just ran them through a filter. OK, it took a bit of testing this filter and that one, and then tweaking it, before I liked it, but it was pure, basic messing around.


LOL--so the question then becomes, WHAT filter?! If you're going to post these fabulous things, you ought to at least have to tell us what you did to get there.

I just changed over to PS CS4 literally this weekend; I'd given up Photoshop when I left work on medical leave, and I haven't tried porting all my old actions over from CS3 on the PC to CS4 on the Mac. Heaven only knows which ones will still work.


----------



## telracs

Al's more sophisticated then I am, I just play with effects on photobucket.  I don't know how to photoshop.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--so the question then becomes, WHAT filter?! If you're going to post these fabulous things, you ought to at least have to tell us what you did to get there.


I found those filters all over the net, for free. I don't even remember where. They're not big, and you can download scads of them. I don't care for many, but when they're free you can't complain. I apply most of them in ifanview, a FREE, small, fairly simple photoprocessing program available from irfanview.com. (I also downloaded their suite of free plugins, also not a huge package.) I probably use it for 98% of my photoediting. The painterly effects are another program and the ones that involve superimposition require a program that does layers. I could barely open PhotoShop. That's the most user un-friendly software I think I've ever seen, and it's hugely expensive to boot. I use JASC Paint Shop Pro 8 for layers, and even that program pushes my own personal envelope, simple soul that I am.

I'll dig out some of the layered ones I used for my book covers and blog, involving Ana Darcy. If you've seen any of those, you've seen layers in action (like the heron, above).


----------



## BrassMan

I like those, scarlet! You did those with filters, I'm guessing, right?

Here are some examples of layering one photo over another (with thanks to the universe for helping them fit in):




























This is a simple one, done in Irfanview with just a few clicks:


----------



## cagnes

BrassMan said:


> Here are some examples of layering one photo over another (with thanks to the universe for helping them fit in):


Love this one!


----------



## VictoriaP

And see, I adore layers.   I've missed Photoshop horribly; hunted on ebay for months to find a LEGAL, not too outrageously priced copy.  I agree, PS (and most "commercial" software) is insanely priced.  I worked in the industry for years and got used to employee discounts.  Paying full price for this stuff just isn't worth it.  No, PS isn't intuitive by any means, but it's actually a lot easier than I would have imagined when I started out.  Picked up a PS for Dummies equivalent and just dove in.  Actions are essentially taking multiple steps and "recording" them so you can use the same set of steps over and over--they're a huge timesaver and often a lot of fun too.

Having said that, I got away with using a small inexpensive program for the Mac called Acorn.  It's a little more sophisticated than many web freebies, not as much so as using PS.  I'll have to dig out some of what I did in the past and toss it up here.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> I like those, scarlet! You did those with filters, I'm guessing, right?


Nope, I don't know from filters. Photobucket has a bunch of effects, so I pick one I like and then save a copy and then pick another one and save the copy of the new change.... That's the progression on the machu pichu ones. the red/green flower is using the duotone or color invert effect.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Nope, I don't know from filters. Photobucket has a bunch of effects, so I pick one I like and then save a copy and then pick another one and save the copy of the new change.... That's the progression on the machu pichu ones. the red/green flower is using the duotone or color invert effect.


I'm afraid I'm too old to learn PhotoShop, and/or too stupid, but as for filters, anyone who wants to try them can first find some (Google, etc.), download them to a file, start up Irfanview or other photoeditor, and tell it to install (or find) filters. Then open a picture in that program and have it apply the filter. That's about all there is to it. Always save the original, of course. Lift with your legs, not your back, and forget about drinking eight glasses of water a day. That one is bogus.


----------



## BrassMan

cagnes said:


> Love this one!


And I love the one with your niece! I've not seen the movie, and you could have fooled me into thinking that was the original poster with a pair of movie stars. Nicely done!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> I'm afraid I'm too old to learn PhotoShop, and/or too stupid, but as for filters, anyone who wants to try them can first find some (Google, etc.), download them to a file, start up Irfanview or other photoeditor, and tell it to install (or find) filters. Then open a picture in that program and have it apply the filter. That's about all there is to it. Always save the original, of course. Lift with your legs, not your back, and forget about drinking eight glasses of water a day. That one is bogus.


I don't photoshop, I'm too old for that! But if you have a photobucket account, just hit edit on one of your pictures and explore the effects!


----------



## telracs

Some fun with Broadway marquees....


----------



## mlewis78

I like BrassMan's Heron photo so much that I put it on my desktop background.  Looks great.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a shot from a performance by a ballet folklorico and mariachi group. The tiny flash on my camera was useless but I clicked away out of hope. It paid off. The neck of the guitar makes the picture.


----------



## telracs

greyscale with some color left then overlaid with the paint effect.


----------



## telracs

original (and yeah, it's blurry...)










heat map


----------



## Cat

THESE are why Kindle needs color!  

Beautiful guys! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## telracs

the birds really are black/white/grey with red around the eyes. I greyed out the whole thing, put the red back in for the eyes then blue tinted the water (it was more grey that day than blue).

[oh, if people aren't interested in WHAT I do to get the effects, let me know, I'll stop explaining]


----------



## corkyb

I love it.
Thanks for doing it.
Paula


----------



## telracs

The pansy are their real colors, but the leaves are "hand" tinted.... I was going to tint them all, but got tired...


----------



## Susan in VA

These are cool!  Please keep posting....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> These are cool! Please keep posting....


Like there's a chance I'll stop.....


----------



## Susan in VA

There is that.    Should have remembered your bottomless photobucket...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> There is that.  Should have remembered your bottomless photobucket...


I have THREE photobucket accounts....

misquoting the Beatles... there's a hole in the bottom of my photobucket....

Original....









inverted colors...









paint effect









sherbet hand tinting....


----------



## Susan in VA

Do they have a size limit??  Or why three?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Do they have a size limit?? Or why three?


the free ones have a size limit. and it's easier to keep stuff segregated with 3. One is Australia plus Israel and Amsterdam, the second is South America (still being uploaded) and the 3rd is my "kindleboard" one.


----------



## telracs

original (ollantytambo, peru)










tinting...









color sketch effect


----------



## BrassMan

Indian paintbrush:


----------



## telracs

Cool effect, Al!


----------



## telracs

follow the yellow brick road. the road is really gray, the sky not quite that blue and the trees are not that green...


----------



## telracs

The original is a grey lizard on darker grey rocks. now it's a blue lizard on reddish rocks. Don't ask me why.


----------



## telracs

for original, see flower a day thread.


----------



## telracs

again, for original see flower a day thread.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a shot of Firenze (Florence) taken by daughter #2 and fiddled with by me:


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a sunset out the back door:


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Here's a shot of Firenze (Florence) taken by daughter #2 and fiddled with by me:


Love the textured look!


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Love the textured look!


Canvas, supposedly.


----------



## telracs

Yeah, that's what it looks like.  Where'd you get it?


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Yeah, that's what it looks like. Where'd you get it?


I don't even remember. It was either one of those free filters from some photo website or it came with some photo program. If you Google up a bunch of them, look for one with painterly effects....


----------



## NogDog

Original:










Used the "Oilifiy" and "Canvas" filters in The GIMP:


----------



## telracs

playing with one of the Galapagosian finches.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a very simple manipulation that turned out to be useful in the creation of a photo puzzle (in Ana Darcy's blog, below):


----------



## BrassMan

This photo hasn't actually been manipulated--it's a straight shot. Still, there's an "effect."

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## telracs

top is a "paint" version. bottom is a "color sketch" with some pink and green "hand" tinting.

and sorry for the tilt, it's a bad habit of mine.


----------



## ValeriGail

Here's on of mine, original pics underneath 










These two pictures combined using the colored pencil filter, a worn overlay for the edges and a few other tweakings. Pictures were taken last august/september. I love photoing butterflies


----------



## telracs

original...









cartoon effect with hand tinting (yeah, I'm enjoying the tint effect, must say)


----------



## NogDog




----------



## telracs

original









greyscale background to bring out the pink









purple neon with tinted background









duotone









color rotation of the rose to blue with green tint backbround


----------



## telracs

neon Sydney Opera House


----------



## NogDog

Make a somewhat boring photo more dramatic.

Original:









Enhanced:


----------



## BrassMan

This being the wildflower season and all:


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## MAGreen

Wow! I have been working on a wall mural with flowers that I took pics of and blew up and then I add in pics of my kids sitting in the flowers, or playing in the petals. I took a picture of my son sliding and I am putting him on a leaf sliding into another flower. I will post it when I am done! Although, I may want to try some of the effects here. I hadn't even thought of doing anything with the colors, but it could be fun!
You are all so talented! 
Al, I really love the flower pics! And Scarlet, I love the colors twisting you do with yours.


----------



## BrassMan

MAGreen said:


> I am putting him on a leaf sliding into another flower.


Yay, Mary Ann! Neat idea; can't wait to see it! Here's one just for you:


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Jeff




----------



## loca

Ah more beaty


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan

This shot actually isn't fiddled with at all. It's just a close-up. It looks like an effect of some kind, though. It's a hard working bee, digging the pollen out of a prickly pear flower.


----------



## telracs

Okay, these are also not fiddled with. They are accidental weird exposures due to the fact that even though I think my hands are steady.....


----------



## BrassMan

Watercolor:


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


That's lovely--texture, lines, color, depth. It's all there. Lovely!


----------



## prairiesky

I am loving these photo effects!  They are like paintings and I have been using them for my wallpaper, changing them often.  When I open my computer, I have a beautiful picture.  Thanks


----------



## BrassMan

One more watercolor wildflower:


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> This might not qualify as a special effects photo. I did not manipulate it in any way. I took it with an iPhone app that has tons of special effects options. Let me know if this is not allowed here. However, one could say I did add some effects...the blurriness is all mine.


I stated at the outset of this thread that the photos should be your own, but now that I think about it, what if you mess with your dh's or dw's photo, or someone else's (which you have permission to use)? I think that's fine.

As to the "effects," Cobbie, I too posted one on the previous page of a bee digging pollen out of a prickly pear flower that was (1) so peculiar as to make one wonder, and (2) totally unmessed with, except for being cropped close.

Now that I think of it, the "effects" idea really applies to how we perceive the photo, doesn't it? Not necessarily what has been done or not done to it. I have a shot of green yucca leaves somewhere on the Boards (I'll never find it again) with the sun shining through them that is quite abstract, yet unchanged. I see no problem with posts like that.

Wait! I found it! This is repeated somewhere else on the Boards, so sue me:


----------



## Jeff

Stained glass.


----------



## telracs

Original









Heat map with some nice green tint.









More playing with the Sydney Opera House.


----------



## BrassMan

These are from a series I did on the old rural German/Czech/Polish Texas dance halls. Some are over 100 years old, and still in frequent use, for weddings, parties, quinceañeras, and so on. They're maintained by the communities around them. Some are 6- or 8-sided, and feature spectacular joinery. Most have barbecue pavilions nearby. Originally they featured shutters around the side that could be raised for ventilation. Ceiling fans are common, too, though a few have been modernized with air conditioning. The cupolas were to let the warm air out.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> BrassMan, Chech dances are fun!


Tell me about it!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yes, Scarlet, you have created a monster.


Just call me Baroness Frankenstein.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> For real? Can I, can I...please Oooh, let me go find Susan...


Yes, you may....


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

Original










Inverted and with a purple tint


----------



## telracs

Not sure I like the green border....


----------



## Sunnie

ha! I love this thread! You've inspired me!

Here's a downtown Chicago at dusk, gussied up, thanks to photobucket:


----------



## telracs

Gwennie said:


> ha! I love this thread! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here's a downtown Chicago at dusk, gussied up, thanks to photobucket:


Way cool!


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan

Variations on a theme


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Too bright?


Yes.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> And I worked soooo hard on that.


it's very pretty, but too bright for me today.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Too bright?


No! Excellent!


----------



## BrassMan

Too feline?


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> Too feline?


No, very feline!


----------



## telracs

Ah, cobbie has discovered the collage effect.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Cobbie just discovered the 16 other options available under PB Effects. Another duh... moment.
> 
> I must do some more tutorials on PS Elements then maybe I can get some of BrassMan's great effects.


missed the "more" buttons?


----------



## BrassMan

I guess this is an "effect." It's really just from not using the flash.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Bigal-sa

I made this as a background for a Powerpoint presentation:


----------



## BrassMan

Layers! Excellent!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


weird.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> No good?


No, good. Weird=weird, doesn't mean good or bad. but in this case, good. you have learned well grasshopper.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


>


Looks like burlap. Very nice.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> <whining> I wanna do that....
> 
> Beautiful, like Scarlet said, burlap or maybe a hook rug.


I'm seeing a couch cushion. Hey, how about material for a dress?


----------



## Guest

these photos are really good looking


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> I'm seeing a couch cushion. Hey, how about material for a dress?


I'm seeing icky stuff on a microscope slide...


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


LOVE that one, Cobbie!

Here's one I took tonight, a simple negative. Looks like a flag, my wife says:


----------



## telracs

neon effect with some color inversion for the sky. and yes, the bottom right was left semi-original.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, your NY skyline is neat! Didn't know you could do partials. More to learn.


I pm'ed you.

this is one of the big cables of the Brooklyn Bridge with some color effects.


----------



## telracs

Original (black and white film [remember that?])










tinted the water, color sketch effect on the rest of it.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Original


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, if you don't have a migraine I hope this doesn't cause one.


what in the name of everything is that?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> lol...that is a photo of a print I saw today where I applied some effects.


well, i will admit if I had a migraine it would be painful.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

The effect in this one happened _before _ taking the photo. The photo itself is unmodified.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## srmalloy

A more subtle photo effect than some of the ones posted here... A photograph of the Surprise (the ship used to film "Master and Commander") at the San Diego Maritime Museum, processed to look like an oil painting:


----------



## BrassMan

I like it! Beautiful ship, excellent movie, outstanding books!


----------



## telracs

hope the person in this photo doesn't sue me...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Too late. I've already consulted my attorney.


Hmm... why?


----------



## Pecos45

Does anyone use the program SnagIt? SnagIt is the fastest, easiest, neatest program ever for grabbing a photo and having your way with it. Anything that comes across your computer screen is YOURS. Plus loads of photo effects to play with. I think they are up to SnagIt v10 now. Tech support is a phone call away and the company is small enough that you won't be talking to Bapu in India.

The good news is you can download a 30 day trial version of Snag It and play before you buy. (Plus it's not expensive program at all. $30 as I recall)










Here is photo I took floating down Santa Elena Canyon. Note optical illusion how everything seems to slant downwards.


----------



## Pecos45

Here is the address for SnagIt. The company that makes it is actually called "TechSmith" Anyhow, here you can get free download.

http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp


----------



## telracs




----------



## Pecos45

Here's a little Snagit picture I grabbed and tweeked in about 10 seconds. Makes neat wallpaper. Photo is Verdin run through a filter.










Real bird is red, yellow and brown........not blue.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Hmm, try a color sketch effect with this, it might look nice!


----------



## telracs




----------



## roderpol

scarlet said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## BrassMan

I like it too! It's almost 3D.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Very nice.


You guys are gettin' good!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

when I was on Bartholome Island, it felt other worldly, so here it is with a bit of a Martian tint.


----------



## telracs

I'm still playing with it, it's still not exactly the shades I want....


----------



## telracs

More red for cobbie. The original is turquoise water off Green Island in Australia.


----------



## telracs

Australian Road sign on the Ferry to Kangaroo Island, recolored via photobucket.


----------



## telracs

Interesting green, Cobbie


----------



## telracs

The Blue Mountains of Australia...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, love your daisies and signs.


Don't like my weird bridge shots?


----------



## telracs




----------



## Annalog

scarlet said:


> Don't like my weird bridge shots?





Cobbie said:


> Love your weird bridge shots.


I also love your weird bridge shots!


----------



## telracs

Annalog said:


> I also love your weird bridge shots!


Thanks Anna!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Just call me Baroness Frankenstein.





Cobbie said:


> For real? Can I, can I...please Oooh, let me go find Susan...


I'm just starting to catch up on this thread.... Had I known about scarlet's new title I would have been here sooner!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I'm just starting to catch up on this thread.... Had I known about scarlet's new title I would have been here sooner!


Told you so....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> hope the person in this photo doesn't sue me...


Took me a long time to find this.... Funny, I don't remember you being there when I tried on one of these at the Houston Space Center way back in 1996.... They have a sample one for visitors, and yes, everyone really does look that goofy in them.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Took me a long time to find this.... Funny, I don't remember you being there when I tried on one of these at the Houston Space Center way back in 1996.... They have a sample one for visitors, and yes, everyone really does look that goofy in them.


Glad you finally found it and aren't going to sue me.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Glad you finally found it *and aren't going to sue me.*


Let's not jump to conclusions...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions...


Why not? It's good exercise.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Why not? It's good exercise.


Calories burned:

Jumping to a foregone conclusion: 5
Jumping to a foolish conclusion: 15
Jumping to a thoughtless conclusion: 20
Jumping to a wishful-thinking conclusion: 25
Not jumping to any conclusions but jumping because you see a mouse: 100


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, I really like what you've been doing.


Thanks, I'm having fun.


----------



## telracs

These are metal sculptures of plants in the US Botanical Gardens (the originals will be posted in the flower a day thread, probably sometime in August).


----------



## telracs

More fun with flowers...


----------



## telracs




----------



## NogDog




----------



## Susan in VA

Awwww....  what's he reading?


----------



## BrassMan

Great pics, everyone! Better and better!


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Awwww.... what's he reading?


I think _Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help_ was the current book when I took the photo of my K2 in its new clothes. I was only so-so about it, and it appears to have put Noggin to sleep. (Actually, he was blinking after the red-eye flash went off.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> That's beautiful.


But what is it?


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> A ball.


You've been hanging around scarlet too much.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> You've been hanging around scarlet too much.


No such thing as hanging around me too much.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> A ball.
> 
> BrassMan, how did you blur the background?


Gotta be honest. The truth is: I'm not sure. I don't know how I did that. I'm not even sure I could do it again.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

That's a nifty filter. What's it called?

(My guess: Van Gogh.)


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> That's a nifty filter. What's it called?
> 
> (My guess: Van Gogh.)


It's the twirl effect on photobucket. Each twirl is done individually.


----------



## telracs

more twirls, and other stuff.


----------



## telracs

Time to play with the dinosaurs.....



























































































and a funky disc from the Rose Space Center....


----------



## telracs

more twirly flowers....
look closely at all the leaves on this one. 












































































































oh and cobbie, love the needlepoint effect!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> I didn't do this effect. I took a picture of a print that had this blurring effect. I thought it was pretty so here it is.


Agreed--nice!


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


Put that on a black t-shirt! Yes!


----------



## BrassMan

Gotta be careful when you mess with people. But we already knew that....


----------



## BrassMan

Lovely, Cobbie!

Here's another person.


----------



## BrassMan

I'm on a person kick, I guess.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Okay, now I'm getting dizzy.


Getting?

And me too.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, love those colors.


can you guess what it is?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'd say Empire State Building but, if it is, it's not the front. I can't find a picture that matches the lines.


It is the ESB, taken from across 34th street. But you have to tilt your head to the left to really see it.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## swolf

Here's one with all effects in camera - no post-processing whatsoever:


----------



## telracs




----------



## Emily King

Not as creative as all of yours...

Oreo Cookie cows in Maine:


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, these are great! Wonderful colors.


Thanks. Understand ESB, yet?


----------



## LCEvans

I would love to be able to make effects like these. What programs do you use? I have a MacBook Pro.


----------



## Emily King

Here's one I took with my phone in German Village and manipulated with a program called vignette on my droid:


----------



## LCEvans

Used vignette on your droid? Guys, you are making me jealous with all the wonderful things you can do to photos while I sit here clueless.

Linda


----------



## telracs

LCEvans said:


> I would love to be able to make effects like these. What programs do you use? I have a MacBook Pro.


I do everything through photobucket.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Very neat stuff in this thread!

I feel a little goofy. Absolutely every one of my photographs everywhere is post-processed at least a little, but I tend to think that good photo manipulation is like good makeup; it's best when you can't tell there's any at all. Thus, I'm usually very sly about what I change.

Still, I've got some pieces where the manipulation is more front and center. Here are some of my favorites:

This is an HDR photo of my brother's Ford Exploder... err, I mean Explorer. The image is a composite of 3 separate exposures run through Photomatix.


This is another HDR composite, this time of my dining room table shortly after Christmas:


This image received extensive curves adjustment, followed by a gradient map.


This one was heavily color graded, with the intent of giving it a classic '60s photograph feel, even though it was taken sometime in 2009 with a digital camera.


And this one was actually digitally painted over using MyPaint and a Wacom tablet. I kinda hesitate to call it an effect because it was all done by hand. It took a few hours, but I'm pretty pleased with the result.


Cheers!


----------



## telracs

This is for Jeff....


----------



## Jeff

I'm so proud.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I think this should count (apologies if not). A friend asked me to put his picture in a Starcraft II image. I didn't take the photo, or draw the original, so consider that my disclaimer.

This is the result:


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Thanks Cobbie.  I really love the colors of that, btw.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I was, and you're welcome.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I discovered Scarlet's swirls.


Yes, I've noticed.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


>


Cobbie, what _is_ that?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Susan, this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is this...bowls on my living room wall. I don't think I used my tripod and since it has the blurry effect it could qualify for this thread. My last picture is of the upper right bowl.


Had I seen only the second picture I would still have had to ask what that is.  How are they attached? I don't see any hangers or any of those triangle supports.


----------



## telracs

*grumbles to self*



Spoiler



doesn't anybody like my neon flowers enough to say they're nice. a little ego stroking would be appreciated....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> OMG, Scarlet, of course I love your neon flowers! I thought you _knew_ that. How could anyone *NOT*? They're beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough stroking? I can do more.


No, I don't know that people like things unless they say so.



Spoiler



and yes, that's good, thanks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BlueEyedMum

Here's some I've added some effects too, nothing crazy.


----------



## telracs

that box effect is cool. how'd you do it.

and are you implying my effects are crazy?


Spoiler



if so, THANKS!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

scarlet said:


> that box effect is cool. how'd you do it.
> 
> and are you implying my effects are crazy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if so, THANKS!


Why, yes I am...LOL I love your effects...mine are rather boring but still effects I guess. The box one is from photoscape.


----------



## telracs

BlueEyedMum said:


> Why, yes I am...LOL I love your effects...mine are rather boring but still effects I guess. The box one is from photoscape.


I'm in a neon mode for a bit, but then I'll move on....

What's photoscape?


----------



## BlueEyedMum

scarlet said:


> I'm in a neon mode for a bit, but then I'll move on....
> 
> What's photoscape?


http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## telracs

thanks.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


funky...


Spoiler



which means good, remember?


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. I have not posted in this thread because I knew it would suck me in... I do love looking at what you all have done.
So I decided to play tonight.. took an image from my files... and threw it through 11 effects.
The original is Tsunami: 







followed by the effects I played with on it.


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Ok.. I have not posted in this thread because I knew it would suck me in... I do love looking at what you all have done.
> So I decided to play tonight.. took an image from my files... and threw it through 11 effects.
> The original is Tsunami:


Welcome to the insanity.


----------



## BTackitt

scarlet said:


> Welcome to the insanity.


hmm.. welcome to the insanity.. nothing about the pics.. must all be ignorable... Sigh will have to find something more exciting...


----------



## telracs

sorry.  nice pics!


----------



## telracs

New York re-done as the Emerald City


----------



## BTackitt

They are effects in the program I use.. Page Curl, Line Draw, & Windswept If I remember those 3 correctly.

The program I use is like 15 years old though.. Corel Print House Magic 3


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, love your "Emerald City".


I'm watching Tin Man, so am in a bit of an Emerald mood. Couple more....


----------



## telracs

Uh-oh, it's the BOWL!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yes, and I _could_ have more.


I know, I know, there are, what six of them on the wall?


----------



## telracs

Since people objected to the Emerald City, tonight we go bronze....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Peruvian mud bricks, anyone?


----------



## telracs

some more flower effects...

neon










cartoon


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Warning: Now that my computer is finally fixed, I'm on an Italy kick. Daughter #2 took the originals--lovely by themselves--and I messed with them slightly. Here are two.


----------



## BrassMan

Two more.


----------



## telracs

playing with bubbles....


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Bubbles! Great idea!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Bubbles! Great idea!


Thanks. There's a whole bubble thread here, with the "undoctored" shots.



BrassMan said:


>


And I love this church shot. Both the effect and the original angle she took (I'm assuming this is another of your daughter's photos)


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Thanks. There's a whole bubble thread here, with the "undoctored" shots.
> 
> And I love this church shot. Both the effect and the original angle she took (I'm assuming this is another of your daughter's photos)


It was. She has a good eye. It probably helps if one is taking pictures in Italy.


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> It was. She has a good eye. It probably helps if one is taking pictures in Italy.


Are you implying that you can't take good pictures in the US?


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Are you implying that you can't take good pictures in the US?


By no means! Good pictures can be taken anywhere, provided one just imagines them. I've not been to Italy, but it looks like the potential for good pictures there is always around one. Perhaps it's just the exoticism to our foreign eyes....


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Are you implying that you can't take good pictures in the US?


For example, here are some bubbles from right here, a little nowhere town in a nowhere corner of Texas:


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ian Weaver

Here's a few I did - bit of a hobby of mine



























































Ian
 


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Rather than me fill this thread up, there's a few more if you like them at My Gallery

Ian


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Love that middle one, Scarlet--great pink!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Love that middle one, Scarlet--great pink!


Thanks. Heat map effect with a fade down from red to pink.

BTW- do you ever get the feeling that the only people who look at this thread are us?


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Thanks. Heat map effect with a fade down from red to pink.
> 
> BTW- do you ever get the feeling that the only people who look at this thread are us?


Well, you and I and Cobbie are regulars (love your stuff too, Cobbie!), but surely some others take a look from time to time. The Boards are bigger than ever--so this little niche is smaller by proportion. But I like it!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Well, you and I and Cobbie are regulars (love your stuff too, Cobbie!), but surely some others take a look from time to time. The Boards are bigger than ever--so this little niche is smaller by proportion. But I like it!


I guess, but I like a little ego stroking.

And Cobbie.... what was


Spoiler



spitting


? The plant?


----------



## Ian Weaver

Scarlett and Brassman

I look regularly too so don't stop with the pictures 

Ian


----------



## BrassMan

Not done with Italy yet.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> BrassMan and I joke that moisture on a plant can look like it might have been spat on. Of course, we would _never_ consider doing that.


Oh, okay.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Ian Weaver

Blue Moon








Man in the Moon

Ian


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Great shots. What a great thread!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. I got the original off of PhotoBucket. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by altering and posting photos that I have not taken. Most of mine are of flowers and that gets boring.


I don't think we had any rules here, I'll defer to Al's judgement.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> I don't think we had any rules here, I'll defer to Al's judgement.


Well, kinda sorta. Basically, I'm a pussy cat about that sort of thing. The original photo was prizewinner, though. If I had taken it I'd crow about it. Cobbie made lovely use of it. We'll deduct one letter grade, OK?


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



and yes, I took all these photos....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Okay, the only effect that is here is the blur factor of picture taking in a car.


----------



## telracs

the beginning of some Scottish effects...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, I knew you would have some great ones for this thread.


Thanks. It'll be a work in progress for a bit. Working on my photobook first.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, those are breathtaking especially this one:


Seconded!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, those are breathtaking especially this one:





BrassMan said:


> Seconded!


Thanks guys. And Cobbie, your pines are incredible!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. That's my second and last borrowed one from the net. I had it when I posted my earlier borrowed one but waited a while to post it and, hopefully, sneak it by BrassMan. Don't tell.  I'll be good now.


Actually, I was going to comment on the fact that I thought it was not a shot taken by you, but figured I'd be nice.


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

I've been neglectful. Here's one, finally.


----------



## telracs

Pretty kitty Al.

Another Edinburgh photo.


----------



## telracs

funky scottish lochs anyone?




























and no, this is not a picture of leaves.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, pretty picts.


Thanks.



Cobbie said:


> Water?


And nope. The original was a badly blurred picture of trees at dusk. The overlay is a green neon effect.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Interesting....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Interesting good?
> 
> I played with it for a while and this is the one I liked the best.


Interesting=good, yes.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Original









Color rotate









Pop Art









Heat Map


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


>


Snakes! Why did it have to be snakes!


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Snakes! Why did it have to be snakes!


sorry indie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> sorry indie!


You're forgiven.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're forgiven.


Hope you liked some of the others.


----------



## telracs

My snow from work pictures all had a blue tint to them, so I played with them instead....


----------



## 1131

The pictures of the buildings  WOW!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

An effect...sort of. The photo is unaltered, but....










For the straight-on version, see the "A picture is worth 10,000 words" thread.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


Where's my ball?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> With your jelly bellies.....


uh-uh, it's NOT! (said in a little girl pouty voice). i know where my jelly bellys are and there's no ball there...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's because you probably ate it.


DID NOT!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


>


I LOVE these! I had a darkroom as a child and am amazed at what we can do now with these effects... but I do still love the traditional B&Ws as much as I always did. BUT these Scarlet... WOW!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

She just ordered some cookies... no chocolate ones though if I remember correctly....


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> She just ordered some cookies... no chocolate ones though if I remember correctly....


2 boxes of thin mints!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is it Girl Scout Cookie time?


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it Girl Scout Cookie time?


Yup...


----------



## telracs

if you watch the flower a day thread, you'll know scarlet is feeling a bit prickly....


----------



## telracs

some more fun with Scottish pictures....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


>


Nice quilt!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Nice quilt!


Not a quilt!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Not a quilt!


Okay, nice, whatever it is...


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> Okay, nice, whatever it is...


It was a case of a real-life photo effect. At a New Year's party I found myself sitting behind a woman wearing an embroidered jacket. The design of the jacket was almost disorienting. And I had a camera!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BarbraAnnino

These are so amazing. Can you please tell how you are achieving these effects? 

I'm off to Best Buy tomorrow for a photo/imaging software program that will help me create graphics for my website and also book covers. Photoshop and Corel I heard are good. Was hoping to spend under $100. advice appreciated!


----------



## telracs

BarbraAnnino said:


> These are so amazing. Can you please tell how you are achieving these effects?
> 
> I'm off to Best Buy tomorrow for a photo/imaging software program that will help me create graphics for my website and also book covers. Photoshop and Corel I heard are good. Was hoping to spend under $100. advice appreciated!


I use photobucket's editing tools for my effects.


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


>


This one is very cool, Scarlet. Love it.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BTackitt

Very Cool effects Twin! Who were you seeing?


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Very Cool effects Twin! Who were you seeing?


It's Melissa Etheridge as St. Jimmy in Green Day's American Idiot.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


>


great, it's the mutated underwater cacti!


----------



## BrassMan

That's a great shot, Cobbie! Love the textures and colors!


----------



## BrassMan

Check this out. My wife brought this plant home the other day. (The special effect here is the fork.)


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> Okay, what is that plant, BrassMan? Very interesting. Love the special effect.


I'm told it's a string of pearls plant. Someone else told me her mother had had them but she'd never seen them bloom. So there you go....


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> What an unusual and interesting plant! In case you are not aware of this, in reading about it I discovered that it is poisonous when ingested. I mention this not only because of your "photo effects"  but especially because of your precious cats.


I was not aware of that. Thanks! I'll keep an eye on our (semi-precious) cats!


----------



## telracs

i'm still trying to figure out how the fork is an effect...


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> i'm still trying to figure out how the fork is an effect...


Some of the photos earlier in this thread are completely unaltered, and some are downright disorienting that way. The idea is that an "effect" has not so much to do with the photo as with the perceiver. Placing a fork next to that plant instantly suggests something other than a mere plant, just because it's there. It's subtle, but you can't help thinking that. It's a brain game. That's the "effect."

Or so I argue.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>












Love these! Great colors and depth of field, Scarlet. Sweet roses, Cobbie!


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> Love these! Great colors and depth of field, Scarlet. Sweet roses, Cobbie!


The colors are a new photobucket effect. in real life the flowers were shades of orange/brown.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, that's wonderful! I need lessons.


no, i'd say you're doing pretty good...

the only effect on my last one is bluing out the background.


----------



## telracs

okay, i posted, but it got lost....

the blue is a simple blue tint on the areas I wanted to cover.

the flowers are the cross process effect in the new retro tab. except for the middle flower, that was left the original color.

and here's some more...


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


>


Wow, we can use these giant roses to take over New York City! They're animated, right?


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wow, we can use these giant roses to take over New York City! They're animated, right?


nope, they're static. but they come with some giant ants, ladybugs and aphids along with that bee.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

what's there to figure out. click the button and see if you like the effect....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I can click the buttons and get results but not like you do.


maybe try starting with CAMERA pictures, not PHONE pictures?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> LOL...thanks for a great laugh!


hey, it's been a while since I commented on your picture habits.

honestly, try layering effects. do one and then do another. interesting results. and remember, click the advance options button if you only want to use the effect on one part of the picture.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> One and then another...hadn't thought of that. Thanks!
> 
> The advanced buttons scare me.


Welcome. And if you play and don't like it, just hit undo! come on, it's fun!


----------



## telracs




----------



## John Hamilton

I've been asked how I did my avatar, which is a simple Photoshop effect. Explanation on the clickthrough at my Flickr page.


Split Rock Lighthouse Beacon by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


>


Scarlet, these are my favorite to date. They look like oil paintings. Scarlet VanGogh.....


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Scarlet, these are my favorite to date. They look like oil paintings. Scarlet VanGogh.....


Ooooh, I like that new nickname. Interestingly enough, they are 2 different effects. The top is a color rotate then color sketch effect. The bottom was a cross processing effect.


----------



## crebel

scarlet said:


> Ooooh, I like that new nickname. Interestingly enough, they are 2 different effects. The top is a color rotate then color sketch effect. The bottom was a cross processing effect.


Oh sure, color rotate/color sketch vs. cross processing, I could tell the difference immediately (NOT) . Now if you want to talk color processing (as in only my hairdresser knows for sure), I might be able to have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Oh sure, color rotate/color sketch vs. cross processing, I could tell the difference immediately (NOT) . Now if you want to talk color processing (as in only my hairdresser knows for sure), I might be able to have an intelligent conversation.


I was just trying to point out to other people that different effects are fun.


----------



## telracs

original....


Spoiler















effect....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> For Scarlet


And heather! she started the JB kick again.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I love, love, love the penquins.


5th ave stop on the N/R/Q subway lines.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> ...and, of course, YOU had your camera.


um, yeah...


----------



## John Hamilton

Split Rock Lighthouse, just north of Two Harbors, MN, along the shores of Lake Superior. This is the lighthouse that inspired me to write _Isle Royale_.


Split Rock Lighthouse Painting by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## John Hamilton

Cobbie said:


> John, that's lovely.


Thanks, Cobbie!


----------



## telracs

taking photos from a moving train is not a good idea....


----------



## telracs

okay, how are you making those funky squares, cobbie?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Filters in PB. Unlike your expertise with filters, this is the only thing I have been able to do with them...duplicate the photo and move it around.


your layout is cool. i can never the move well.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I edited this photo of a captive burrowing owl, and entitled it: "The Last Thing a Mouse Ever Sees"


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> LOL....your title. Beautiful photo.
> 
> How did you do that...blurring only the feathers?


Remember that "advanced options" button in photobucket. You chose that, then use the effect only where you want it.

Of course, that's one option, there are others, I'm sure.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cobbie said:


> LOL....your title. Beautiful photo.
> 
> How did you do that...blurring only the feathers?


Cobbie, I cheated! Photoshop has a tool called the magnetic lasso that does a pretty good job of selecting different areas, and you can tweak it to correct the areas it doesn't get right. I used magnetic lasso to select out the eyes and beak. If memory serves, the main effect is called a radial blur.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Cobbie, I cheated! Photoshop has a tool called the magnetic lasso that does a pretty good job of selecting different areas, and you can tweak it to correct the areas it doesn't get right. I used magnetic lasso to select out the eyes and beak. If memory serves, the main effect is called a radial blur.


That's not cheating, it's using the system to its full potential...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Mr. Claw, Scarlet's right. No cheating there. Cheating is when you have an app on your iPhone that takes pictures with effects. Since I _never_ use my iPhone for photos and would _never, ever_ consider posting said photos, I don't cheat either.
> Thank your for the information. I have PS Elements...an old PSE...but I'll check to see if I have that feature.
> 
> Scarlet, for some reason I find the advanced features in PB confusing but I'll keep trying.


snort, snicker, snort.

and cobbie, just experiment. remember, if they don't work, you don't save it. all the advanced options are there for are to allow you to just effect part of the picture.....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Very


----------



## bamboolemur

Gorgeous photo of the owl. Good job! Here's mine. The building where I used to work. Good times.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Some artwork I've rendered over the years:





























































































































Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

this is called the scarlet is cold and shivering effect.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, your "scarlet's cold and shivering effect" is very pretty.


check out the non-effect one in the April in NYC thread.

And Ed, I second Cobbie's comments, your photos are great!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

scarlet said:


> check out the non-effect one in the April in NYC thread.
> 
> And Ed, I second Cobbie's comments, your photos are great!


Thanks Cobbie and Scarlet. BTW, I grew that rose myself - when I had a garden with 60 bushes and showed them at the American Rose Society. If you ever wonder what gay men do in the closet - well, besides calligraphy and stamp collecting - a rose is a rose is a rose. Out and about now! Not a rose bush in sight.

Scarlet, your photgraphy is making me homesick.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs




----------



## ValeriGail

Cobbie said:


> Mr. Claw, Scarlet's right. No cheating there. Cheating is when you have an app on your iPhone that takes pictures with effects. Since I _never_ use my iPhone for photos and would _never, ever_ consider posting said photos, I don't cheat either.
> Thank your for the information. I have PS Elements...an old PSE...but I'll check to see if I have that feature.
> 
> Scarlet, for some reason I find the advanced features in PB confusing but I'll keep trying.


That's cheating!? Oh no it can't be cause then I would be in big trouble!










  

This is my favorite picture that I've done a real photo treatment on. Its my niece hanging out on my dock at our easter party. I wish this girl would just let me take a ton of pictures of her, she is so unbelievably photogenic...even from the back side!


----------



## ValeriGail

Cobbie said:


> ValeriGail, great to see you! Your photos are wonderful! Is that a new Hipstamatic app or an upgrade, the features of which I haven't explored? (We won't tell Scarlet. )


The pic of my niece? No, not Hipstamatic though that would be cool if Hip came out with a compo that could do that! That is a pic I tweaked using Adobe Lightroom. Totally in LOVE with that program.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Cobbie said:


> The picture of your niece is really nice but I was referring to your Hipstamatic collage. I've read about Lightroom but have been using PSE 2. I just received PSE 9 for Mac which will force me to finally move to another country, i.e. to get a Mac.
> 
> This is a Hipstamatic photo with some PB effects. Straight shots are about all I can do with that app.


Sweet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ValeriGail

OHHH!  LOL   The collage is a digi scrapbook page I did using PSE6.  I really love digi scrapping and put out a few pages a week on average.  I love taking pictures and then turning them into awesome pages.  It was cool coming here and finding that one of my pages fit into the thread!  (cause I love showing them off as much as I love making them! HAHA)

That treatment is awesome on that photo!!


----------



## telracs

Can anyone tell me what's wrong with the picture below? [no NYers please....]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Darn. So I'm disqualified.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Darn. So I'm disqualified.
> 
> Ed Patterson


PM me and I'll tell you if you're right.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a fun one. First is the original snapshot I took on a cloudy day at A.C. Then I let loose in Photoshop, thus the effect. 








The effect​







Edward C. Patterson


----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

This is made of two photos, taken ten minutes and 100 feet apart. The heron was actually flying over a trash-filled parking lot, but I moved it over the lake.


----------



## hodad66




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## hodad66

I always love the painterly effects.  Love cats too.... perrrrrfect!!


----------



## BrassMan

Me too.


----------



## hodad66

neighborhood kitty....


----------



## BrassMan

Sweet!

Stair kitty:


----------



## BrassMan

Texas dance halls, most around 100 years old, still in use today. Built by Czech immigrants:


----------



## hodad66




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## hodad66




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## hodad66




----------



## ValeriGail




----------



## hodad66

great woodcut look.....


----------



## Awdur

BrassMan said:


>


The effects on Bob Blue Eyes are great! Can you share what you used to get this? I do some web work with high performance cars and this would be a great addition to those I already use.

Thanks for sharing, and Bob's eyes were beautiful.

Floyd


----------



## BrassMan

Awdur said:


> The effects on Bob Blue Eyes are great! Can you share what you used to get this? I do some web work with high performance cars and this would be a great addition to those I already use.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and Bob's eyes were beautiful.
> 
> Floyd


Sure. That was a program called Photo Art Master, which was terrific for painterly effects though gnarly to use. I'm pretty sure it's way obsolete now, unfortunately. They seem to be out of business, and their website, fo2pix.com, is vacant. Sorry!

Here's another manipulation, of a photo my daughter shot in Siena:


----------



## Cindy416

This is a peony that we planted at Mom and Dad's headstone. I had a bit of fun playing with the light in the photo.


----------



## hodad66




----------



## hodad66

use of Topaz Clean in Photoshop as well as "lens effects" and texture......


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## hodad66




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## hodad66




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## spotsmom

Cobbie, that is so pretty!


----------



## hodad66




----------



## telracs

Spoiler



water off the great barrier reef becomes the landscape of mars?


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## John Hamilton

The HMS Belfast, in miniature! (Actually a fake tilt-shift effect.)

The HMS Belfast is a WWII-era British warship, now a floating museum moored on the Thames, in London. Tower Bridge is seen in the background.


HMS Belfast by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan

One of my oldest digital photos, which illustrates why our Kindles were so welcome:


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Alex Owens

Great thread. I love me some photoshop! I'm on my ipad right now, so I can't get to some of my manipulated images. So here's one I created for a book cover. The original image was just a tree bluing in the still-gray woods. There was no water, I created that and the reflection and it was actually pretty simple.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Alex Owens

Finally made it to my desktop to grap some of my photo-manip's...


----------



## BrassMan

Love the pencil sketch effect, Cobbie!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Verily--great effect with the ferris wheel, and a lovely flower, Cobbie! I lost most of my filters when my last computer blew up. I gotta get me some more. Wish I knew where. Love the pencil sketch look....


----------



## ladyknight33

original


----------



## BrassMan

Corniglia (pop. 200+), Cinque Terre, Italy


----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


Love that, Cobbie. Gorgeous abstraction even though, and because, it's still obvious what it is. Good mind bender!


----------



## BrassMan

I've posted several of these fairly recently, and mentioned that they were done totally without a camera. This is my favorite:










Here's one I did today:










So far no one has commented. What the blazes are they? Anyone?


----------



## telracs

BrassMan said:


> I've posted several of these fairly recently, and mentioned that they were done totally without a camera. This is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I did today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no one has commented. What the blazes are they? Anyone?


I figured if you wanted to talk about your paintings you would tell us...

I actually did not see that you said they were done without a camera.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> I figured if you wanted to talk about your paintings you would tell us...
> 
> I actually did not see that you said they were done without a camera.


They're rather peculiar abstractions, seems to me. If any Kindle Boarder has seen similar ones (and says so here), I can tell you something about that person....

I'll give folks a day or two to wander by and see.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> I give up. What are they?


Well now, that's cute...but not quite what mine are. I'm still hoping some KBoarder will see them and say, "Oh! I've seen things like that!" But maybe not; maybe I'm the Lone Ranger here.

I'll tell you tomorrow.


----------



## BrassMan

Those abstracts above are what I call "smears," caused by slow downloading and slow internet service.

This is why I can't hop nimbly about the Boards like most of you do; every darn screen takes a while to load. The governor (this is Texas, ahem) has said for years that quality internet service was important to the economy of the state, to help make rural folks as productive as city folks, yadda yadda. Well, it ain't happened, not for this paisano. There's one satellite for all of us and it's overloaded, evidently.

Anyway, the pages often smear while they're loading. What you're seeing above are screen captures showing what that looks like. Those are the more attractive ones. Below is a more common one from this morning. It's taken me fifteen minutes to upload this durn thing to Photobucket and then get it into this thread. That'll show how much I enjoy photography, to put up with this nonsense!


----------



## telracs

I get the smears sometimes at work, but never thought of capturing them!
Nice work brassman.


----------



## BrassMan

scarlet said:


> I get the smears sometimes at work, but never thought of capturing them!
> Nice work brassman.


Making the best of a bad bargain, I guess. When I visit DD#1, with a cable modem, the lightning speed just makes me sick. Blast!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

bubbles....


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## TracyRozzlynn

I stumbled across this effect by accident. I initially started out with a plain flower that looked something like this:








I planned on just changing the background to all black and calling it a day, but thanks to some of the effects available with the gimp software I stumbled across:


----------



## BrassMan

This photo is unaltered except for cropping. The "effect" is in what is photographed.

Can anyone guess how the image was produced, that is, of what it is made?


----------



## TracyRozzlynn

BrassMan said:


> This photo is unaltered except for cropping. The "effect" is in what is photographed.
> 
> Can anyone guess how the image was produced, that is, of what it is made?


They look like beads, but the pillar suggests they're much larger. At first i thought billiard balls, but the colors are off. so I'm going to guess bowling balls.


----------



## BrassMan

TracyRozzlynn said:


> They look like beads, but the pillar suggests they're much larger. At first i thought billiard balls, but the colors are off. so I'm going to guess bowling balls.


Good guess, but nope. I'll post it tomorrow in case someone else would like to weigh in.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Needlepoint tapestry


Another good guess. But there's no way you could know unless you just knew. Here's a closeup. I'll have the rest of the story tomorrow.


----------



## BrassMan

So here's the deal. DD#2 found this work of Ukranian art at the Venice Bienniale art exhibit this summer. It's a tribute to the Ghent Altarpiece, consisting of over 3,600,000 painted eggs. It's so big that some of the panels were set up outside. This is just a part of it. The eggs are hand painted, of course, and DD#2 thought they had been done mostly by women. Pretty amazing, no? A Google search will turn up all sorts of additional information. For example: http://blog.arounder.com/aroundertouch/the-54th-venice-biennale-ukrainian-pavilion-post-vs-proto-renaissance-san-fantin-church/


----------



## John Dorian

Holy cow, that is awesome!


----------



## BrassMan

Here's another effect that isn't really an effect. That is, no filter or other gizmo is used; it's simply an as-you-see-it sort of trompe l'oeil photo of a glass sculpture from a college art gallery. I love this whatizzit, real-world stuff.


----------



## Cindy416

BrassMan said:


> Here's another effect that isn't really an effect. That is, no filter or other gizmo is used; it's simply an as-you-see-it sort of trompe l'oeil photo of a glass sculpture from a college art gallery. I love this whatizzit, real-world stuff.


Love the glass sculpture, Al! (I just saw the eggs that looked like a tapestry, as well. Gorgeous!)


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


>


Wow!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan




----------



## telracs




----------



## BrassMan

Christmas! Good show, Cobbie! I need to put one or two together myself. Soon!


----------



## BrassMan

On some other long-forgotten photo thread, I posted shots of this century plant sending up a bloom. This is ONE flower, about 30 feet tall. It took some months to mature. Then it dried and we carefully cut it down and stashed it in a barn. Now, it's a Christmas tree. The durn thing is still 11 feet tall. Happy holidays!


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> BrassMan, that's a neat tree with a wonderful history. The room looks so festive.


You should see it from the cat's perspective!


----------



## jumbojohnny

Just caught this (started a similar thread, sorry about that). Anyhoo, this is my foot, my left foot to be exact, and after endless cropping, filtering, resizing, contrasting and many other options and filters I can't recall, ended up with this.


----------



## telracs




----------



## jumbojohnny

This is a shadow of my hand, taken first off with all the wrong settings for night time, deliberately for this, and then stretched somewhat in PSP and a few contrast / colour settings altered. I can't be more exact as all I do is all random, purely to see what happens.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## JeanneM

I've no idea what I was doing...just playing on Paint Shop Pro one night.


----------



## JeanneM

Thanks so much, Cobbie.  I was playing around with a pic of an iguana and was trying to learn how the brushes work.


----------



## telracs




----------



## JeanneM

Wow...Cobbie and Scarlet. I love both of your pics.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## ilmkidunya1

great work........... thanks for sharing


----------



## telracs




----------



## Warren Williams

First attempt. Photo not showing up in the Preview. Clicking Post anyway. Here goes. Click.


----------



## Warren Williams

Aha. Got it that time.


----------



## Adam Poe

I love the cat and animal edits like that. The virtual looking whiskers so to speak. I actually have two desktop backgrounds very similar. One of a leopard and another of a lion.


----------



## MyBooksOnKindle

The first posting looks great, but all the art work looks good on this page.


----------



## ValeriGail

Ima Goner 2012 said:


> Aha. Got it that time.


seriously awesome!


----------



## ValeriGail

Here are a few of my iphoneography edits. These were all taken and edited on my iphone.

Self portrait









memory of the player









The water is back, taken the day they reopened the boat ramps on Lake Livingston after the drought of 2011


----------

